# dual articulated chute



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

I noticed something weird, why do the honda hss with electric start have 2 section articulated chute for the part that delfect the snow up and down, vs the non electric start version that just has the single piece articulated chute. why?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

It has the 2 section chute and the auger protection system added with the electric start option. The two sections work great in tight spots to throw snow close to the snowblower.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

but why does the non electric start version have these 2 section chute?


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

PhilThefarmer said:


> but why does the non electric start version have these 2 section chute?


For the same reason the Pinto wasn't as well appointed as the LTD. Higher model better trinkets.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

I understand the reason why the batterie electric start version has the auger protection system, but for the 2 part articulated chute, I feel like every customer should have it, even if they don't buy the electric start version


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Toon said:


> For the same reason the Pinto wasn't as well appointed as the LTD. Higher model better trinkets.


_That is some funny stuff right there. _Thanks for the chuckle, I've ridden in both vehicles, I'll take the LTD [if I have to choose one...]


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

PhilThefarmer said:


> I understand the reason why the batterie electric start version has the auger protection system, but for the 2 part articulated chute, I feel like every customer should have it, even if they don't buy the electric start version


a paradox fo sho....


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Coming from a loaded hss928 to a 1332, I definitely notice the difference the double articulated chute makes for snow placement. I have around 10 hours on my 1332 now and I still find myself giving the joystick an extra toggle to throw snow like my previous machine. 

There is apparently a kit out there to convert to the double articulated chute. I will add one if I keep this machine long term. 

For anyone shopping around and you have the option between the non electric start and electric, get the battery version. The extras are definitely worth it imo.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

PhilThefarmer said:


> I understand the reason why the batterie electric start version has the auger protection system, but for the 2 part articulated chute, I feel like every customer should have it, even if they don't buy the electric start version


I'm sure others would say that all Hondas should have the electric start, or the auger shear bolt guard system, or... Just different levels of bling, as @Toon said. And in Canada, the HSS928ACTD *DOES* get the same extras that the HSS1332ACTD does.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

I have the double articulated chute. It works well, but it is not a large benefit as I have plenty of room to throw my snow. If you were limited in your snow placement options, this option really does allow for precise placement of your discharge.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I added the double articulating chute to my (at the time) HSS928atd. Love it.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Clearing the back yard around the pool, depending if the snow is light or a heavy wet mess I can either extend it up and blow the snow over the pool cover or dump it in a nice neat row right along the side of the machine. That is what makes the double articulated chute a nice option.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

I also spent the ~$150 to add double-articulating to my HSS724AWD. Our houses are separated by the width of a driveway to the rear detached garage plus about 2’. There are all kinds of tight spots where I have to throw snow, and for years when we have 20”+ on the ground, precise placement is a real benefit. I have no regrets about the install, it was a fun Saturday in the Spring project that took a couple hours or less.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

I just picked up a new HSS924, used it one storm and think i could benefit from the articulating chute, already ordered the parts


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

bkwudz said:


> I just picked up a new HSS924, used it one storm and think i could benefit from the articulating chute, already ordered the parts


Hopefully you found the thread in here listing the dozen or so little parts you need to order along with the chute for the install…


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bkwudz said:


> already ordered the parts





Tseg said:


> Hopefully you found the thread in here listing the dozen or so little parts you need to order along with the chute for the install…











Hss articulating chute


I’m thinking of modifying my single articulating chute on my hss724 to the dual articulating. Does anyone have any experience with both and tell me the pros and cons. I’m not sure if it’s worth the effort. Thanks




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------

